# SR18 > SR20 mod parts



## jamesbissland (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi All

What parts can be taken off a SR20de to give a bit more power to a SR18de?
Just thinking what would the pro's and con's about swapping things like head or intake manifold or ecu or injectors or cams etc.......

What are the differences between the two engines?

Thanks in advance
James


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

an SR18DE? the head is probably quite similar. I'd say cams might work...........not sure. Where are you from? Is it a highport head?


----------



## jamesbissland (Apr 1, 2004)

Down under in New Zealand!
By what I can see, the SR-18 is not very comon except for here and a few other places
jb


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I think you could pretty much use everything off the DE (being that both are of the same engine class), but I think it's better that you get the SR20 motor and plop it in.


----------



## jamesbissland (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah, I wish I could, but unfortunally my insurance will be shot if I do that, so I have to think outside the square if ya know what I mean.
What are the differences between the two ECU's?
I have been told the SR-20 runs more advanced ign curves....
That would be better right?
Would I also have to change over the distributor if I was to use the sr-20 ECU?
Anything else?
Cheers


----------

